# audi a4 b5



## vento11226 (Dec 19, 2003)

is there any pics fo a4 b5 on air I'm thinking going that way and would like to see how it would look thanks


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

There are a few on here. This is one of my favs









And mine will be there soon picking up ny bags on saturday


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

recently finished mine.. aerosports on shortened bilstein sports up front and modified universal airlift slamair air over shocks for the rear.. slowly working on getting the front on the ground


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

you got any pics of how you setup the rear? is it quattro?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah mine is quattro. here's a picture of a rear strut 








the piece between the lower mount and the rest of the assembly is what needed to be made to fit.. it could have been a bit shorter. the dampening control knob on the top had to be trimmed but after I did that, I think it's stuck at the softest setting. the knob just spun farther in or out so it should be easy to make my own which I'll do when I feel like removing the rears... I like them though, they have a pretty good amount of lift. compared to the fronts at least..


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yep same here my bag yards go high in the rear but after i cut 3'' out of the front thefront get lift but not that much 

thats my a4 up top if anyone was woundering


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

This is mine & its *For Sale.*


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

love wagons


----------



## vento11226 (Dec 19, 2003)

bump


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine. I'm fwd so I don't get all the tuck in the rear like the quattro guys, so I have some trimming to do.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

im selling my kit. $3500 gets EVERYTHING. hardlines bags valves gauge pod switchbox. EVERYTHING. all you have to do is put it in your car


----------



## ysengineering (Jul 11, 2010)

*i need rear bags..*

hi, i need just rear air bags for my quattro, where can i order ?? 
do u know about price ?? 
thanks...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

pmed


----------

